# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for November 2018

## spellbee2

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page. **NEW** You'll also be displayed in orange purple (by popular vote) in our Discord.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Run until you wake up and report what you see. _(VagalTone)_
*Basic Task ii* - Take a test, and memorize a question. _(naturespirit)_

*Advanced Task i* - Summon a colossal tidal wave. _(Jdoggad)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Shrink to an inch, and fashion a door into a tree. Then proceed to enter. _(naturespirit)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Split the Earth into two. _(Jdoggad)_

*NOVEMBER'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Say something out loud.
5. Take a slow, deep breath and feel the air fill your lungs.
6. Find text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Look at the sky. Are there clouds, stars?

----------


## Lang

Hopefully this may help with becoming lucid for the lucid task of the month.  ::D:  Friend of mine.

----------


## spellbee2

The tasks are now public for everyone. Good luck!

----------


## Sivason

I like the tidal wave one. I may play this month for that one.

----------


## mBULXfhgBBwO

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED 

(Will be making comments and posts about all the dreams i have)

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _Completed Advance Task ii and BONUS TASK!!_: 



 Link here:https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...-3-2018-85705/


*Advanced Task ii - Shrink to an inch, and fashion a door into a tree. Then proceed to enter. (naturespirit)* I had a dream that started when I was in our field. It had just lightly snowed. Not enough to make a snowball for even a mouse. At first, I wanted to take pictures but, my stupid camera didn't want to work... My shitty camera!! There were about a thousand Bucks in the field. I recalled that then I remember that I wanted to ride one so I did. This was when I knew that I was dreaming. Then I recall doing the Advanced Task ii. 
Then on a buck, we went into the woods behind the Christmas trees in the field. We shrunk down and slid down the steep entrance. I could feel myself tumbling into the snow. The deer said, "Man! that was rough!" I remember saying to him, "The nearest tree is way over there. I bet we can fly over there."
We started to fly to the nearest tree but, then an owl flew by and I had to jump off the flying deer halfway to the ground. I felt bad about my friend who died because of me. However, I needed to move on. 
Eventually, I got to that tree with a hole in it and started to make a door and then I entered.


*BONUS TASK!! - Split the Earth into two. (Jdoggad)* I had a dream that I was at the Deerfield fair with my mom, I recall that I need to use the bathroom. I recall entering the bathroom turning on the light going to the bathroom and then a wire dangling from the ceiling. It was alive alright!! It was like a snake, hissing and sparking everywhere. I decided to crawl but, I recall that the live wire touched my butt and I was electrified. My hands were, for some reason down a broken drain in the middle of the floor. I can smell my own skin and body cook. It smelt like bacon... Burnt bacon to be exact. That is how it smells like when people get the ol' Sparky. By then I somehow realized that I was that I was dreaming as I found a stick that was laying on the floor near me, reached up and turned the light switched off. Then I got up and ran outside. There was just a black mark on my back. In real life, I would be dead. 
I told people about it but, they didn't seem to give a fuck. They just fucking laughed at me like that a line from "Carrie". Then I told them that I was going to Split the Earth into two. Didn't believe me!! So, I did the bonus task. I flew into space and split the Earth with my mind. Then I woke up. I was now a floating nomad.

----------


## Lang

I had a task fail today for Advance Task i... Ending up having to stop a murder, Arson in the dream. Something about someone running away to Rio and extradition. I was lucid but, I just didn't go through with the task.

----------


## Lang

This is straight from the DJ. For those who are grammar Nazis.  :wink2:  Not grammar checked.


*Spoiler* for _COMPLETED BOTH BASIC TASKS._ : 




https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...10-2018-85745/
Lucid: Completed Both Basic 1 and Basic 2: I recall that I was in a dream where I was in a classroom. Apparently, I was late for History class. I knew that I was dreaming because at one moment the teacher was clearly looked like a teacher from when I was in college but, then she looked like am United States Senator. I recall that I wanted to do the Basic ii for the Task Of The Month. I remember that I needed to take a test for the cold war. It was mixed between multiple choice and the cold war. I recall that I remember the questions read, "who was the Struggle Between Superpowers? How did the cold start? 
Then after that, I decided to do the other Basic Task i: Run until you wake up. I recall that I started to run as fast as I can and at one point, I started to run float. I was running so fast that I recall running faster then I freight train. I saw a DC that looked like Erica Durance that I was on the train. We were in Washinton state then we were in VT, just like that.
Then I woke up.

----------


## RelicWraith

I got Basic i by complete coincidence.


*Spoiler* for _Basic i - Run until you wake up_: 





Blind LD transition in bed. I reach beside me, and, as expected, felt that my guide was already there, if completely nude. I seized her, then pulled us both through the mattress and into the Void. With the visuals now faint, I noted the startled expression on her face. I tried imagining a more scenic view, a forest under an aurora, but that didn't seem to happen.

After seating E on my shoulders, I opted to simply run off to find such a destination. In time, an underground environment formed around me, a structure made of ruined concrete. My guide suddenly began panting heavily. Reckoned she was tired, despite me doing all the running for her. But as I looked up from the floor, I noticed rows figures around me, all females in bed robes, each suspended lifelessly in the air. Whether they were floating, or hanging from a noose, I did not know, nor did I want to find out. Despite the macabre view, I never stopped running, dodging below and between the stiff figures.

In time, the structure narrowed into winding tunnels of dirt and loose stone, twisting to curved slopes. More women were huddled silently by the walls ahead of me, each alive, but gaunt and made helpless from despair. Perhaps to suit the mood, the World 4 theme from Eversion began sounding in the background. In any case, I continued more or less undaunted.

Steadily, the environment began becoming clearer and brighter. So too, in a sense, did the structure. Dirt and rocks were slowly replaced with grated steel and smooth concrete, until eventually, the surroundings resembled an urban transit area (well, minus the actual trains and tracks, but I digress). What's more, the women around me appeared much healthier and were much more lively overall. Curiously, they each were also only dressed in less concealing bedclothes. Concurrently, the music subsided. Much of this view somewhat reminded me of one of my earliest recorded dreams. I glanced up expectingly at my guide, who only simpered back at me.

It was only then that I noticed my strength slipping away. Each step now strained me greatly, and E's weight was finally bearing down on me. I could barely haul us both towards an emergency exit. But, the second I tried opening it, I immediately collapsed. So too did the dream.




Link to Journal Entry

----------


## Lang

Completed ALL of them!!!  :Rock out:  :Rock out:  

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...k-month-85751/


*Spoiler* for _Complated ALL The Task of The Month_ : 




https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...10-2018-85745/
Lucid: Completed Both Basic 1 and Basic 2: I recall that I was in a dream where I was in a classroom. Apparently, I was late for History class. I knew that I was dreaming because at one moment the teacher was clearly looked like a teacher from when I was in college but, then she looked like am United States Senator. I recall that I wanted to do the Basic ii for the Task Of The Month. I remember that I needed to take a test for the cold war. It was mixed between multiple choice and the cold war. I recall that I remember the questions read, "who was the Struggle Between Superpowers? How did the cold start? 
Then after that, I decided to do the other Basic Task i: Run until you wake up. I recall that I started to run as fast as I can and at one point, I started to run float. I was running so fast that I recall running faster then I freight train. I saw a DC that looked like Erica Durance that I was on the train. We were in Washinton state then we were in VT, just like that.
Then I woke up.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ic1...11-2018-85750/
Advanced Task i - Summon a colossal tidal wave. Lucid: The dream started where I'm in charge of babysitting animals... There were squirrels, puppies, deer, cats, owls, and many other animals. This is all took place in the basement of a college dorm. I recall that I had to leave to go upstairs for an hour. When I came back down, There was dog shit everywhere and there was pillow fluff everywhere. I had just put them out before I went out. Then there was a knock on the door, I remember opening the door, and there was David Muir standing there. He was there for an interview about something that I don't remember. He was really tall and a bit distorted. His hair was fire and his face was melting to the right side of his head. This was when I knew that I was dreaming. 
I wanted to do that task of the month, the last one Advance 1, something to do with Advanced Task i - Summon a colossal tidal wave. I remember walking to a beach and started to chant and dance on the beach. By then it was dark. There was an earthquake under the sea and then there was apparently, a coastal warning from the national earthquake center and the National Weather Services. Then ten seconds later, the tsunamis hit the beach that I was on. I feel my body smash against the wall. I just let it happen. It tickled then I woke up.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Link here:https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...-3-2018-85705/


Advanced Task ii - Shrink to an inch, and fashion a door into a tree. Then proceed to enter. (naturespirit) I had a dream that started when I was in our field. It had just lightly snowed. Not enough to make a snowball for even a mouse. At first, I wanted to take pictures but, my stupid camera didn't want to work... My shitty camera!! There were about a thousand Bucks in the field. I recalled that then I remember that I wanted to ride one so I did. This was when I knew that I was dreaming. Then I recall doing the Advanced Task ii. 
Then on a buck, we went into the woods behind the Christmas trees in the field. We shrunk down and slid down the steep entrance. I could feel myself tumbling into the snow. The deer said, "Man! that was rough!" I remember saying to him, "The nearest tree is way over there. I bet we can fly over there."
We started to fly to the nearest tree but, then an owl flew by and I had to jump off the flying deer halfway to the ground. I felt bad about my friend who died because of me. However, I needed to move on. 
Eventually, I got to that tree with a hole in it and started to make a door and then I entered.

BONUS TASK!! - Split the Earth into two. (Jdoggad) I had a dream that I was at the Deerfield fair with my mom, I recall that I need to use the bathroom. I recall entering the bathroom turning on the light going to the bathroom and then a wire dangling from the ceiling. It was alive alright!! It was like a snake, hissing and sparking everywhere. I decided to crawl but, I recall that the live wire touched my butt and I was electrified. My hands were, for some reason down a broken drain in the middle of the floor. I can smell my own skin and body cook. It smelt like bacon... Burnt bacon to be exact. That is how it smells like when people get the ol' Sparky. By then I somehow realized that I was that I was dreaming as I found a stick that was laying on the floor near me, reached up and turned the light switched off. Then I got up and ran outside. There was just a black mark on my back. In real life, I would be dead. 
I told people about it but, they didn't seem to give a fuck. They just fucking laughed at me like that a line from "Carrie". Then I told them that I was going to Split the Earth into two. Didn't believe me!! So, I did the bonus task. I flew into space and split the Earth with my mind.Then I woke up. I was now a floating nomad.

----------


## RelicWraith

Got Advance i. Also, I attempted the Bonus task, but didn't get that right.


*Spoiler* for _Advance Task i - Summon a Tidal Wave + Unsuccessful Bonus Task Attempt - Split the Earth in Two_: 



I climbed out the sunroof, then launched myself skyward. As I was nearing clouds, I remembered to conjure a tidal wave as part of the TOTMs. A single stroke was all it took to do as much, the wave rising all the way to the heavens before it dropped out of view. I continued onwards, but noticed there wasn't any noise. Sounding as much fixed that. Just for the sake of thoroughness, I decided to repeat the task. So, after swooping down towards an ocean, I called for another wave. The tides violently took such a form, if smaller than I intended. I leaped over it, only to find a truly colossal wave was charging towards me, its roars deafening. I barely spun myself over its crescent to safety.

Next in mind was the world-splitting task. I blasted off out of Earth's atmosphere in an instant. Unfortunately, before I had time to notice, the dream destabilized, then collapsed.




Link to DJ entry.

----------


## tblanco

basic task 1 success - I was in "the room" (a series of endless rooms that's in one house that's every place i've ever lived or been in all mashed together). This is my 3rd LD of the night, I've been DEILD Chaining. I'm in a large open hall with big double doors on the other end of the room. I know those doors lead outside. I run to the door, full blast, can feel my arms and legs pumping, my chest is a little tight. I get to the door and open it. Outside it's night time. There's a dirt path through a forest glade and I'm running again. I don't look up but I know there's a full moon because everything is bathed in sparkling moonlight. I'm running along the path and pass a bush with pale almost emerald green leaves and vines that reach out to me. I grab one of the leaves and I stare at the pattern as i keep running. Now i'm passing a GIGANTIC tree. Really old, really fat. I want to get off the path to look at the tree but i keep running, like i'm stuck on a track. I have to mentally will myself to stop running and I start moving toward the giant tree and wake up.

----------


## ZAD

> Completed ALL of them!!!



Wow IC, every time I look at one of these threads it seems like you complete all of them in a few days lol. What's your secret?
I'm going to try and WILD and do Advanced i and/or ii tonight. Wish me luck everyone!  ::cheers::

----------


## VagalTone

I got surprised about my suggestion for basic task, it was probably so long ago that i can´t remember when.
Anyway that's not the point !

Congratulations folks !

----------


## tblanco

*Spoiler* for _completed basic i_ : 







basic task 1 success - I was in "the room" (a series of endless rooms that's in one house that's every place i've ever lived or been in all mashed together). This is my 3rd LD of the night, I've been DEILD Chaining. I'm in a large open hall with big double doors on the other end of the room. I know those doors lead outside. I run to the door, full blast, can feel my arms and legs pumping, my chest is a little tight. I get to the door and open it. Outside it's night time. There's a dirt path through a forest glade and I'm running again. I don't look up but I know there's a full moon because everything is bathed in sparkling moonlight. I'm running along the path and pass a bush with pale almost emerald green leaves and vines that reach out to me. I grab one of the leaves and I stare at the pattern as i keep running. Now i'm passing a GIGANTIC tree. Really old, really fat. I want to get off the path to look at the tree but i keep running, like i'm stuck on a track. I have to mentally will myself to stop running and I start moving toward the giant tree and wake up.



[/QUOTE]

----------


## spellbee2

Wings have been updated (sorry for taking nearly all month to do it). For those of you that have them, you can now vote for December's tasks here: https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-tas...ml#post2230720

----------


## RelicWraith

Bonus task complete.


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task - Split Earth in Two_: 





...While ascending, I recalled the Earth-splitting task. With that in mind, I attacked the creature with a mighty chop. As before, this simply phased straight through its head. Death mocked me, boasting that my attacks were useless .I simply pointed behind it as I floated in place. In the distance, an endlessly long streak of energy arced towards the Earth, then cut straight through. Soon afterwards, the planet began splitting apart. Curiously enough, another planet Earth had been nested inside, appearing as if it were being viewed from above the planet's atmosphere. This, too cracked open to reveal yet another Earth, and repeated again, then once more, until finally, only the vastness of space could be seen between and past these bodies. Seconds later, Death convulsed in place, a thin line of glowing light slowly splitting it apart as well, before the spirit quietly faded into nothing.




Link to DJ Entry

----------

